# Pay as you go sims in Spain



## d2jlr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all

Been a "non resident" in Torrevieja Spain for 13 years but always have problems with losing/ de activation of sim due to periods of non use while out of Spain therefore;

Looking for information on the best sim to use in Spain that has the longest period without being topped up....and sim not deactivated without warning even with loads of credit.

Believe vodafone is 9 months and movistar is 6 months but can anyone confirm at present with Lebara which is 4 months?

Had a look through forum but can find no other references to my issue.

Would appreciate any help.

Thanks Duncan


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

d2jlr said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been a "non resident" in Torrevieja Spain for 13 years but always have problems with losing/ de activation of sim due to periods of non use while out of Spain therefore;
> 
> ...


Orange is now 12 months I think. 

If it gets deactivated, you just go to your account online and reactivate it with your PUK number. Don't other companies allow this?


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Unless they have changed it back again Vodafone was 6 months, but I'm with Hits same problem. Theirs is 3 months but I did moan about it and was told I could change it to a 12 month top-up.

Never took it further but might be worth a shot


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

NotinUse said:


> Unless they have changed it back again Vodafone was 6 months, but I'm with Hits same problem. Theirs is 3 months but I did moan about it and was told I could change it to a 12 month top-up.
> 
> Never took it further but might be worth a shot


I think Hits will now not deactivatae your sim, but you have to pay €10 per annum. May be a bit pricey, but if you want to retain the number, it is useful


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> I think Hits will now not deactivatae your sim, but you have to pay €10 per annum. May be a bit pricey, but if you want to retain the number, it is useful


Yes I believe it was €10, but users can't do it as a top-up to a disconnected line, you need to buy a top-up to activate and then buy the 12 month period which I believed to be credited as another top-up


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Conservar linea de movil sin usarla - HITS Mobile (smiley face block)

I'm with Hits and the service is pretty good but I really get the impression the whole thing is run out of someone's garage.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

xgarb said:


> I'm with Hits and the service is pretty good but I really get the impression the whole thing is run out of someone's garage.


If that was true they could teach Vodafone a thing or two especially as Hits use their network. But I agree in that whenever I've contacted them I've always received a friendly, patient, and helpful service, and their website is sufficient for my needs.


----------

